# Trout this morning



## LDUBS (Jun 18, 2019)

Got out this morning and managed four in the bag. Trolling at 35’ OTW at 2.8 – 3 mph. Caught three on Speedy Shiners and one on a Honeybee. They seemed to like bright colors this morning. Had what should have been number 5 at about 10:45. I had the rod in my left hand, net handle in my right hand, fish at the boat, and bingo it shook the hook – drat. It was heating up so I decided to call it a day. 

Anyway, these were kind of rough around the edges to look at with some copepods, but still got to take home a stack of nice filets.


----------

